# Black Tide. *spoilers*



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just finished _Black Tide_, and I have to say I really enjoyed it. It contains some very interesting concepts, like cross breeding nids with demon spawn, and using nid pheromones to mask the presence of humans. Fabius Bile proves an intriguing character, and gets killed no less than four times, with more to come I'm sure. Not bad for one of 40k's original bad boys. An old nemesis of the BAs makes an appearance of sorts at the very end, and sets up the next book nicely, which I am now really lookin forward to.

I really like Sgt Noxx of the Flesh Tearers, and I think Swallow could do worse than give him his own story arc. I was never really fond of the Blood Angels, but for some reason I can't explain, these books have given me a deep liking them. 

So, there you have it, short and sweet. A solid 8/10 for me.

What did you guys think of it?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i wasn't altogether sure about it at first but then when i read the first two and ralised that this might have somethng about it i grew to like rafen, i mean his own genetic brother is duped into believing he is the big S returned, the Blood angels come close to civil war and then have to ask thier successors for help to rebuild and to cap it all Fabien rears his ugly head adn i am begining to suspect that there is more to rafen then meets the eye


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

What I have leared from Jim is that with each novel he writes, his quality gets alot better. I have yet to get Black Tide, but I found the third novel (The name of which currently escapes me...) was very intereesting and I loved reading about the Angels Sanguine who are a long time favourite of mine. The inclusion of Fabius Bile is a good one in my opinion, also the ragtag group of Marines that are in Legends of the Space Marines (At least I assume they are of Black Tide...) will be interesting. I am sure Jim has plently more on the Blood Angels to come, it shall be a good series by the end, that I am sure!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ill have to get _Black Tide_ eventually. I do like the Blood Angels series and im looking forward to seeing them kill Fabius Bile, even if its not permanent. Im tempted to ask who this nemesis is that appears at the end but ive got a decent idea.

My guess is that its Garand the Witch-Prince, which although I enjoy Jim Swallow's work, is not a good representation of a Word Bearer. Still I liked Garand and his title is absolutely epic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> My guess is that its Garand the Witch-Prince.


Nope, something a bit more demonic. Malfallax looks the be meddling in BA affairs again.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

gothik said:


> i wasn't altogether sure about it at first but then when i read the first two and ralised that this might have somethng about it i grew to like rafen, i mean his own genetic brother is duped into believing he is the big S returned, the Blood angels come close to civil war and then have to ask thier successors for help to rebuild and to cap it all Fabien rears his ugly head adn i am begining to suspect that there is more to rafen then meets the eye


That one was called Deus Ex Sanguinis or something right? I had one like this, but I have no idea what happened to it. I didn't even get to read the whole thing...I think I might have lent it to a FORMER friend and he never gave it back...same with a bunch of stuff I lent him.


----------

